

BrowserStack is Shutting Down - kaishiro
http://pastebin.com/jy6NXaLb

======
theonekeith
Is this for real? Any evidence of them being hacked? I think it's a bit weird
for a company to just say "we lied. Sorry," and leave it at that.

I too received this email and am scratching my head. Their website is
currently "under construction."

